# Google- Giardia linked to chronic fatigue, IBS - Gastroenterology Update



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Giardia linked to chronic fatigue, IBS**Gastroenterology Update*Giardia infection is associated with increased rates of *irritable bowel syndrome* and chronic fatigue, even years after infection, a study suggests. Following up on a waterborne giardiasis outbreak in Norway, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

